# HAUNTED RADIO: zombie pinups, rondos, 2 zombie proms, distortions, hannibal, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO: zombie pinups, rondos, 2 zombie proms, distortions, hannibal, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on the Zombie Pinups Valentine's Photo Contest, the 10th Annual Rondo Hattan Classic Horror Awards, the Tuscon-Arizona SlaughterHouse Zombie Prom, the Ferndale-Michigan Zombie Prom, Horrific FX, Poison Props, Distortions, Hauntcon, NBC's new Hannibal television series, and more!!

Then, we give you next week's full list of dvd releases, and we review the 1984 film, "Children Of The Corn!" Then, the Freek presents the bone-chilling tale of a rich old man who dies, but refuses to part from his money and comes back. All of this and more on the February 22 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-022212.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

